# CRS shrimp question?



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

coles notes on bottom.

This happened about 1-2 years ago when I had over 150+ CRS.
I bought these CRS around the year 2005, so had them roughly for 7-8 years. The day I bought them they were put in a CRS only tank. 
I started with 10 C-grade CRS (yeah rare these days) from some seller in the GVRD on BC aquaria @ a price of $45 for the 10 shrimps. I still remember back then I never even heard of people selling CBS or even Golden Bee. As far as I remember, it was Taiwan blue, cherries, and CRS. For some odd reason, there is no more Taiwan blue shrimp for sale. I know it was a Caridina cantonensis though, and blue color. ( crossed with my tiger shrimp years later when Tiger shrimp was forsale)

In any case my crystals were never culled and they went from C-Grade to A+Grade over the 7-8 years. Maybe one or two S grade shrimp every 30-40 shrimps. randomly selling some CRS here and there once in a while.

So my question is are my crystals PRL? They have never hatched any shrimp other then CRS in the 7-8 years I had them. But one day I found 3 golden bees in the hatch-lings. So my other thought is not maybe my shrimp aren't PRL,(but strange as its been almost 8 years and every shrimp I ever got was CRS, Pure red and white) or maybe that's where golden bee came from? and they are PRL shrimps.

what are your thoughts? anyone? been wondering for over a year now.

coles notes - Had C-Grade CRS for 7-8 years in CRS only tank, babies ranged from C-A Grade occasionally an S Grade but rare. One day 2 years ago 3 Golden babies pop'ed out. are my CRS PRL? Is this where Golden bee came from? Help me solve this my mystery!


----------

